# ABC general chat forum



## MrBurns (9 March 2012)

Joe, the ABC is shutting down their general discussion forum much to the disgust of 12,000 registered users, these uses are adults not kids , do you think it's appropriate to direct them over here so their community isnt lost ? Probably a lot of shareholders among them. The shutwown is March 16th so need to know soon. Thanks


----------



## Joe Blow (9 March 2012)

Sure, send them this way, especially if they're interested in the stock market.

Everyone is welcome, as long as they post in accordance with the website rules.


----------



## MrBurns (9 March 2012)

Joe Blow said:


> Sure, send them this way, especially if they're interested in the stock market.
> 
> Everyone is welcome, as long as they post in accordance with the website rules.




Ok thanks I'll point them to this thread see how we go, your platform is so much easier than the ABC one, if they get on here they'll love it.


----------



## MrBurns (9 March 2012)

Slight problem their forum is dividable into threads for the different ABC shows, dont suppose we could replicate that ?
As it is different threads under the general section would clog it up and only having one thread will be confusing to discuss different topics,


----------



## Joe Blow (9 March 2012)

MrBurns said:


> Slight problem their forum is dividable into threads for the different ABC shows, dont suppose we could replicate that ?
> As it is different threads under the general section would clog it up and only having one thread will be confusing to discuss different topics,




They would have to start a new thread for each show they wanted to discuss.

Alternatively, I could set up a new forum on another domain name pretty quickly. Are they mostly interested in chatting about ABC shows or all kinds of topics?


----------



## MrBurns (9 March 2012)

Joe Blow said:


> They would have to start a new thread for each show they wanted to discuss.
> 
> Alternatively, I could set up a new forum on another domain name pretty quickly. Are they mostly interested in chatting about ABC shows or all kinds of topics?




 Lot of ABC specific comment but other stuff as well but they could use the general threads for that, I'll tell them that you can make changes to suit but it depends on the support level, they may not take it up, but I'll push it for the next week and see how we go, if there's enough support there then go for it.


----------



## MrBurns (9 March 2012)

One of them is having trouble creating an account - would be great if you could create an account over there to help with queries direct.

I'm fairly sure the ABC won't mind as they cant cater for this community any longer.

see below -


----------



## MrBurns (9 March 2012)

http://www2b.abc.net.au/tmb/Client/MessageList.aspx?b=81&t=1&te=False

Go to ABC board closure excellent solution thread


----------



## Joe Blow (9 March 2012)

MrBurns said:


> http://www2b.abc.net.au/tmb/Client/MessageList.aspx?b=81&t=1&te=False
> 
> Go to ABC board closure excellent solution thread




I registered and posted over there to let them know how to get registered here if they only have a hotmail or yahoo email address.

Lets see how we go.


----------



## MrBurns (9 March 2012)

Joe Blow said:


> I registered and posted over there to let them know how to get registered here if they only have a hotmail or yahoo email address.
> 
> Lets see how we go.




I hope they take it up, they'll thrive over here and perhaps make a few dollars.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (9 March 2012)

MrBurns said:


> I hope they take it up, they'll thrive over here and perhaps make a few dollars.




They seem like a good mob.

I may start a birdwatching thread for them.

I have just spotted a Green ALPine Basketweaver in the garden.

gg


----------



## MrBurns (9 March 2012)

Remember Joe there is no email notifictaion of new posts from the ABC site so you'll have to log in from time to time to see if there are any queries.


----------



## MrBurns (9 March 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> They seem like a good mob.
> 
> 
> gg




Yes they are gg they would be an asset over here.


----------



## dutchie (9 March 2012)

Thats right clog up ASF with inane ABC political debate.


----------



## MrBurns (9 March 2012)

dutchie said:


> Thats right clog up ASF with inane ABC political debate.




Gee thanks that's so helpful

Just keep out this thread is for the humans.


----------



## McLovin (9 March 2012)

dutchie said:


> Thats right clog up ASF with inane ABC political debate.




I agree.


----------



## MrBurns (9 March 2012)

McLovin said:


> I agree.




And your contribution in here is so valuable ?


----------



## McLovin (9 March 2012)

MrBurns said:


> And your contribution in here is so valuable ?




Perhaps it is perhaps it isn't. I don't come here to discuss politics or whether Emma Alberici looks better dressed in bold colours or soft pastels. There's nothing particularly wrong with wanting to chat about those things, I just think there's a better place to do it than a stock forum.

There's nothing wrong with having a "general chat" section on a forum it helps build a community but having people come to the site for no other reason than to chat about the ABC sort of defeats the purpose, IMO.


----------



## Joe Blow (9 March 2012)

I would hope that those who migrate over here would have an interest in the stock market as well. After all, ASF is first and foremost a stock market forum.

As I have already mentioned, I can set up another forum on a separate domain name relatively quickly if those from the ABC Message Board are just looking for a new place to chat about television shows.


----------



## MrBurns (9 March 2012)

McLovin said:


> Perhaps it is perhaps it isn't. I don't come here to discuss politics or whether Emma Alberici looks better dressed in bold colours or soft pastels. There's nothing particularly wrong with wanting to chat about those things, I just think there's a better place to do it than a stock forum.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with having a "general chat" section on a forum it helps build a community but having people come to the site for no other reason than to chat about the ABC sort of defeats the purpose, IMO.




The general chat forum is already packed with non stock related threads, you don't have to visit them you know.


----------



## rumpole (9 March 2012)

> There's nothing wrong with having a "general chat" section on a forum it helps build a community but having people come to the site for no other reason than to chat about the ABC sort of defeats the purpose, IMO.




Talking about ABC shows is an excuse really. The discussions are generally wide ranging, although I suggest you have a separate place for the Dr Whovians, otherwise they will clog the place up.


----------



## dutchie (9 March 2012)

Monty, just taking the p*ss.

The more the merrier!

PS. *My* posts are never inane.


----------



## Joe Blow (9 March 2012)

rumpole said:


> I suggest you have a separate place for the Dr Whovians, otherwise they will clog the place up.




Perhaps the Dr Whovians would be happier at one of the Dr Who forums. 

I would just urge everyone to keep talking stocks and investment as well. I have absolutely no objection to an active General Chat forum. It has always been one of ASF's strong points IMO and even I enjoy perusing many of the threads. I would just hate to see the stock discussion suffer as a result of the General Chat forum being too active.

So by all means make use of the General Chat forum to discuss whatever topics you like, but don't forget that our primary purpose here is to discuss stocks and investment.


----------



## McLovin (9 March 2012)

Joe Blow said:


> So by all means make use of the General Chat forum to discuss whatever topics you like, but don't forget that our primary purpose here is to discuss stocks and investment.




And that's all I'm trying to say.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (9 March 2012)

dutchie said:


> Monty, just taking the p*ss.
> 
> The more the merrier!
> 
> PS. *My* posts are never inane.




dutchie, I would fight anyone who would argue in the negative that Monty would not say that your posts are never inane, ever.

The ABC folk would benefit from an acquaintance with a robust forum dedicated to Australian Stocks with a small but active General Thread.

Who is this Dr.Who fellow?

Any relation to 42.

gg


----------



## MrBurns (9 March 2012)

I'm sure it will flow over to stock talk as well, as I said they're adults not kids over there , have to now wait and see if they take advantage of this.


----------



## dutchie (9 March 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> dutchie, I would fight anyone who would argue in the negative that Monty would not say that your posts are never inane, ever.gg




Now that's what I call double-dutch

LOL


----------



## Joe Blow (9 March 2012)

I think everyone needs to play a part to keep the stock/investment discussion active as well. 

Most investors/traders have a watchlist with stocks that they keep an eye on. If there is an interesting development with one of them, or an announcement of note, then post in the thread on that stock and let others know about it. 

ASF does have an active general Chat forum but there is no reason why the stock forums should be less active. I would urge everyone to keep others updated on the stocks they are following.


----------



## Dressdown (9 March 2012)

MrBurns said:


> The general chat forum is already packed with non stock related threads, you don't have to visit them you know.




Hi Mr Burns, thanks for pointing us in this direction, it looks like an interesting site.


----------



## MrBurns (9 March 2012)

Dressdown said:


> Hi Mr Burns, thanks for pointing us in this direction, it looks like an interesting site.




No problem Dressdown, it's a good site with a fabulous platform, easy to use hope you enjoy your time here and get some company soon. Rumpy is here some where.


----------



## Austral (9 March 2012)

MrBurns said:


> No problem Dressdown, it's a good site with a fabulous platform, easy to use hope you enjoy your time here and get some company soon. Rumpy is here some where.




Hello good people,
I must confess to knowing very little about the stock market - and this seems like an interesting place to learn.
Many thanks to Mr Burns for directing me to this site.
Does anyone know anything about mining stock, specifically Min Metals Group (MMG)?  My interest is not out of any desire to dabble in the stock market but, as all things are relative, a healthy mining company is able to regard our community with a larger degree of benevolence.
Austral


----------



## MrBurns (9 March 2012)

Austral said:


> Hello good people,
> I must confess to knowing very little about the stock market - and this seems like an interesting place to learn.
> Many thanks to Mr Burns for directing me to this site.
> Does anyone know anything about mining stock, specifically Min Metals Group (MMG)?  My interest is not out of any desire to dabble in the stock market but, as all things are relative, a healthy mining company is able to regard our community with a larger degree of benevolence.
> Austral




G'day Austral welcome aboard here's a thread on Min - 

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9497&highlight=min


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (9 March 2012)

Austral said:


> Hello good people,
> I must confess to knowing very little about the stock market - and this seems like an interesting place to learn.
> Many thanks to Mr Burns for directing me to this site.
> Does anyone know anything about mining stock, specifically Min Metals Group (MMG)?  My interest is not out of any desire to dabble in the stock market but, as all things are relative, a healthy mining company is able to regard our community with a larger degree of benevolence.
> Austral






MrBurns said:


> G'day Austral welcome aboard here's a thread on Min -
> 
> https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9497&highlight=min




I think you may have misdirected Austral, Byrnsie.

My old mate, Zhou, would not be impressed.

http://australia.minmetals.com.cn/default.jsp

Austral, try Google first and then post on the Beginners thread.
The Beginners thread is found on the main page or by clicking on the arrow beside 
"Forum Jump" and then clicking " Beginners Thread "

Byrnsie, teach these ABC viewers how to fish, don't feed them jalapinos mate.

Otherwise this ABC thread will go to putty.

I myself now watch Sky or SBS, and listen to 4TO FM.

gg


----------



## MrBurns (9 March 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I think you may have misdirected Austral, Byrnsie.
> 
> gg




That wouldn't surprise me one bit, I prefer to leave the introductory niceties to your good self or anyone else who knows their way round here, despite my large number of posts I have been away for a couple of years and have lost touch.

Over to you gg I couldn't think of a nicer host for our new guests.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (9 March 2012)

MrBurns said:


> That wouldn't surprise me one bit, I prefer to leave the introductory niceties to your good self or anyone else who knows their way round here, despite my large number of posts I have been away for a couple of years and have lost touch.
> 
> Over to you gg I couldn't think of a nicer host for our new guests.




I can post a jpg of Emma Alberici in soft pastels if anyone is interested.

gg


----------



## skc (9 March 2012)

McLovin said:


> Perhaps it is perhaps it isn't. I don't come here to discuss politics or whether Emma Alberici looks better dressed in bold colours or soft pastels. There's nothing particularly wrong with wanting to chat about those things, I just think there's a better place to do it than a stock forum.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with having a "general chat" section on a forum it helps build a community but having people come to the site for no other reason than to chat about the ABC sort of defeats the purpose, IMO.




I think Emma Alberici looks great in any colour... my favourite journalist. 
(After what's her name from Naked News )

Other than that, I agree but let's give these new guys some time and see how they behave first. (Also more potential pump and dump cannon fodder )


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (9 March 2012)

OK I had so many PM's requesting it, here is.

So this is to welcome all the refugees from a Cruel ABC to Aussiestockforums.

I am in disguise holding the pole.










gg


----------



## MrBurns (9 March 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> So this is to welcome all the refugees from a Cruel ABC to Aussiestockforums.
> the pole.
> 
> gg




I'll borrow this, with permission,  to post over at the ABC......


----------



## IFocus (9 March 2012)

All left leaning, tree hugging, whale loving Captain Watson groupies from the ABC are most welcome, you will raise the standard beyond slogans in any of the general chat threads and if you are looking for investment / trading direction this is the place to be.

This could change your view entirely on where your wealth should be.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (9 March 2012)

IFocus said:


> All left leaning, tree hugging, whale loving Captain Watson groupies from the ABC are most welcome, you will raise the standard beyond slogans in any of the general chat threads and if you are looking for investment / trading direction this is the place to be.
> 
> This could change your view entirely on where your wealth should be.




There is also a tipping competition each month, where you can pick a stock, if you win you get a leaning, a tree, a whale, or a night with Captain Watson. 

Second prize is two nights with Captain Watson or three nights with a Japanese Whaler.

It is also a very very good forum with much sensible advice on increasing your material wealth, as my good friend iFocus, has mentioned.

You can keep us posted on the ABC as well. What night does Aunty Jack show on now?

gg


----------



## Paradocs (10 March 2012)

Hello all.  I'm a refugee from the ABC but must admit I was never entirely faithful and have  done the rounds of a few forums, so is it OK that I'm waaaay more interested in picking up investing tips than discussing bonnet dramas?? 

I don't give a toss what Emma wears but do enjoy one of those aforementioned political discussions occasionally and delight in denigrating Tony Jones.

I'm not a lefty, more light right. Green is not my favourite colour, I seldom hug trees and never hug whales and have no idea who Captain Watson is. 
So you see, not all posters on the ABC site are generic.

I suspect that most are well used to other forum sites and  only appear so polite and genteel because the ABC is, or at least was, moderated to death.

I'm going off hunting through the threads now to pick your brains for investing strategies...wish I'd known this site was here sooner.


----------



## rumpole (10 March 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> OK I had so many PM's requesting it, here is.
> 
> So this is to welcome all the refugees from a Cruel ABC to Aussiestockforums.
> 
> ...




Yeah that fine, but have you got one of Virginia Trioli in leather ?


----------



## MrBurns (10 March 2012)

Someone back there made this comment - 



> I've joined but we don't seem to be overly welcome




There lies the problem, with the comments that were past on here at first I could see this happening, certainly a number have been turned off, pity really.


----------



## rumpole (10 March 2012)

MrBurns said:


> Someone back there made this comment -
> 
> 
> 
> There lies the problem, with the comments that were past on here at first I could see this happening, certainly a number have been turned off, pity really.




I've found the same with other forums as well. The ABC has a Self Service Science forum, which seems to be a private club where most of the members know the other members personally  and their birthdays etc and newcomers are not particularly well received, even though it's funded by the taxpayer, unlike this one.

There was never any of that at the HYS as far as I can recall, but I think this forum is OK and we can fit in after a while.

My judgement would be that because this is a stock market forum, political leanings would probably be to the Right, which may deter some of the ABC'ers with other political  views. !


----------



## DocK (10 March 2012)

rumpole said:


> I've found the same with other forums as well. The ABC has a Self Service Science forum, which seems to be a private club where most of the members know the other members personally  and their birthdays etc and newcomers are not particularly well received, even though it's funded by the taxpayer, unlike this one.
> 
> There was never any of that at the HYS as far as I can recall, but I think this forum is OK and we can fit in after a while.
> 
> My judgement would be that because this is a stock market forum, political leanings would probably be to the Right, which may deter some of the ABC'ers with other political  views. !




Personally, I'd welcome more diversity of views and a broadening of the posting base.  Although I don't post a lot, I do read quite a bit, and it can become a bit tedious when the majority of posts are from a very few.  The more the merrier I say!  (and this is from someone who leans mostly to the right)


----------



## MrBurns (10 March 2012)

rumpole said:


> I've found the same with other forums as well. The ABC has a Self Service Science forum, which seems to be a private club where most of the members know the other members personally  and their birthdays etc and newcomers are not particularly well received, even though it's funded by the taxpayer, unlike this one.
> 
> There was never any of that at the HYS as far as I can recall, but I think this forum is OK and we can fit in after a while.
> 
> My judgement would be that because this is a stock market forum, political leanings would probably be to the Right, which may deter some of the ABC'ers with other political  views. !




Ahhh there you are

I think this forum will be useful to some but it's fairly clear to me now that a wholesale migration to here wont happen.

As I said ealier, an ABC forum should ideally by run by the ABC where it's constantly fed people (new posters) who visit the ABC site.

Anyway good to see you here Rumpy, settle back relax and hopefully get something out of it.


----------



## Julia (10 March 2012)

MrBurns said:


> Someone back there made this comment -
> 
> "I've joined but we don't seem to be overly welcome "
> 
> There lies the problem, with the comments that were past on here at first I could see this happening, certainly a number have been turned off, pity really.




Um, what do they expect?     Most of us are probably not making any comment until we see what the posting content is like.  So far, I've been more than happy with what I've read, but for all we knew, the migrants could have wanted to chat, as suggested by some unkind ASF members, about Emma in pastels, or characters in some ABC soap opera.

Let's be realistic here, folks:  people join ASF all the time.  Usually they receive no comment on so doing.  Some of them introduce themselves on the thread created for that purpose and rarely receive an acknowledgement. 

 I'm not sure why, therefore, anyone coming to a stock forum from a television forum should feel slighted if they are not fulsomely welcomed in the first moment they arrive.


----------



## MrBurns (10 March 2012)

Julia said:


> I'm not sure why, therefore, anyone coming to a stock forum from a television forum should feel slighted if they are not fulsomely welcomed in the first moment they arrive.




Ummm that would be because I, in my infinite wisdom,  told them Joe would welcome them all with open arms, thats probably right but I didnt count on negative comments up front from others.


----------



## Paradocs (10 March 2012)

MrBurns said:


> Ummm that would be because I, in my infinite wisdom,  told them Joe would welcome them all with open arms, thats probably right but I didnt count on negative comments up front from others.




Don't beat yourself up over it Burnsy. It's human nature and happens everywhere. We're the new kids at school and bound to get a thorough looking over before being accepted.

To me it's a sign of a healthy forum that some want to protect it as a private haven and resist possible changes by outsiders, while others are open to new opinions and will give anyone a go.  Only forums who present a united front are a bit of a worry. 

The HYSers who would be too timid to post here are probably not posting too much there either, you can only point the way, you can't hold their hand and lead them out of their warm dim world of the ABC. 
Godwin and I went through this trying to set up an alternative forum for them a year ago, we got them to sign up but very few have posted. This is a far superior format.  You're doing great. 'Save' as many as you can.


----------



## Julia (10 March 2012)

Paradocs said:


> Don't beat yourself up over it Burnsy. It's human nature and happens everywhere. We're the new kids at school and bound to get a thorough looking over before being accepted.



Hello Paradocs
Glad you're understanding of the, um, natural reserve of some of us.
Please consider yourself enthusiastically welcomed.
It will be good to have some new blood.


----------



## MrBurns (10 March 2012)

Paradocs said:


> Don't beat yourself up over it Burnsy. It's human nature and happens everywhere. We're the new kids at school and bound to get a thorough looking over before being accepted.




You're right Paradocs at least they now have alternatives , will they take them up ? 
well that's up to them. Welcome aboard.


----------



## sails (10 March 2012)

Paradocs said:


> Don't beat yourself up over it Burnsy. It's human nature and happens everywhere. We're the new kids at school and bound to get a thorough looking over before being accepted....




Yes, welcome Paradocs.  ASF has a great feature call the "ignore" function.  If you find someone grates enough, their posts can disappear with the click of a button.  Easy to re-instate them when/if you are ready.

Agree with Julia that it would be nice to have some new arrivals to ASF


----------



## Superb Parrot (10 March 2012)

IFocus said:


> All left leaning, tree hugging, whale loving Captain Watson groupies from the ABC are most welcome, you will raise the standard beyond slogans in any of the general chat threads and if you are looking for investment / trading direction this is the place to be.
> 
> This could change your view entirely on where your wealth should be.




Close, IFocus, but we are not all galloping lefties, I have a share portfolio, and, no doubt will benefit from some fresh ideas. The ABC site had a good cross section of ideas, ABC television discussion would often be a springboard for other forms of discussion, generally light hearted, often extremely insightful. It really had a dynamic that was very unique, and, hopefully it can be replicated here.

I will just pop an icon in here, to test this out, this being my first post.


----------



## Calliope (10 March 2012)

MrBurns said:


> Ummm that would be because I, in my infinite wisdom,  told them Joe would welcome them all with open arms, thats probably right but I didnt count on negative comments up front from others.




Would I be right in thinking that you went through a re-education program during your absence? In your former life you would have rejected some of the people you now welcome with open arms.:dunno:


----------



## rumpole (10 March 2012)

Superb Parrot said:


> Close, IFocus, but we are not all galloping lefties, I have a share portfolio, and, no doubt will benefit from some fresh ideas.




Actually, I don't think anyone "over there" was a galloping leftie. I'm looking for investment options as well. Does this forum go into small business ins and outs, or is there something similar that does ?


----------



## MrBurns (10 March 2012)

Calliope said:


> Would I be right in thinking that you went through a re-education program during your absence? In your former life you would have rejected some of the people you now welcome with open arms.:dunno:




No idea, 2 or 3 years ago seems like a lifetime.
I think you do learn there's no point taking offense in forums.


----------



## Solly (10 March 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> OK I had so many PM's requesting it, here is.
> 
> So this is to welcome all the refugees from a Cruel ABC to Aussiestockforums.
> 
> ...





Yes GG, 

I have heard of that ABC thingy that's been mentioned, so for clarity I googled ASX, ABC & Stocks and came up with the below pic. 

Is this in keeping with the intent of this thread?

BTW looks like you have a good action 'on the pole', but who pinched your paglietta ?

S


----------



## Calliope (10 March 2012)

MrBurns said:


> I think you do learn there's no point taking offense in forums.




Yes I think it is best to ignore people giving offence, like those who oppose freedom of speech. Responding only encourages them to further depths. Just watch out for the Trojan Horse.


----------



## Paradocs (11 March 2012)

Thank you for your welcome. You may regret it if you stumble across some of my  rambles but other than causing possible eye glazing they're quite harmless.

You should be safe, they'll only be on the General chat threads, I suspect it will be a long while before I venture an opinion on stocks etc, I have a very long learning curve ahead of me.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (11 March 2012)

MrBurns said:


> No idea, 2 or 3 years ago seems like a lifetime.
> I think you do learn there's no point taking offense in forums.




You haven't taken to religion, Burnsie, have you. You appear different in your posts.

These ABC reffos haven't put anything in to your Milo?

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (11 March 2012)

rumpole said:


> Yeah that fine, but have you got one of Virginia Trioli in leather ?




I will post one shortly.

gg


----------



## MrBurns (11 March 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> You haven't taken to religion, Burnsie, have you. You appear different in your posts.
> These ABC reffos haven't put anything in to your Milo?
> gg




Just older I guess

(love the choice of icons, on the ABC site you only get an "I Love Labor" one)


----------



## rumpole (11 March 2012)

MrBurns said:


> Just older I guess
> 
> (love the choice of icons, on the ABC site you only get an "I Love Labor" one)




Where is that icon ? I've never seen it. 

You were always most reasonable on the ABC Trumpy even when we disagreed.


----------



## MrBurns (11 March 2012)

rumpole said:


> Where is that icon ? I've never seen it.
> 
> You were always most reasonable on the ABC Trumpy even when we disagreed.




Thanks - under the icons on the right there is a link that says [more]


----------



## Calliope (11 March 2012)

rumpole said:


> You were always most reasonable on the ABC Trumpy even when we disagreed.




Ah Burnsie (or is it Trumpy?), all is revealed. Now we know where you got reconstructed as a Sensitive New Age Guy.


----------



## MrBurns (11 March 2012)

Calliope said:


> Ah Burnsie (or is it Trumpy?), all is revealed. Now we know where you got reconstructed as a Sensitive New Age Guy.




I mentioned that a while ago but yes Trump on ABC Burns here, Gillard in Parliament


----------



## IFocus (11 March 2012)

Superb Parrot said:


> Close, IFocus, but we are not all galloping lefties, I have a share portfolio, and, no doubt will benefit from some fresh ideas. The ABC site had a good cross section of ideas, ABC television discussion would often be a springboard for other forms of discussion, generally light hearted, often extremely insightful. It really had a dynamic that was very unique, and, hopefully it can be replicated here.
> 
> I will just pop an icon in here, to test this out, this being my first post.





It would be excellent if the standard of the discussion is raised here no matter what the political persuasion of the posters.
As you will find and expect of a trading forum the general majority of posters are quite conservative but from my perspective makes it all more fun if you have some sort of a social conscience.


----------



## IFocus (11 March 2012)

rumpole said:


> Actually, I don't think anyone "over there" was a galloping leftie. I'm looking for investment options as well. Does this forum go into small business ins and outs, or is there something similar that does ?




Rumpole there are a number of small business operators (some quite successful)that do post on site mostly about trading / investing but if you throw up a thread I am sure some of them will turn up to have a chat.


----------



## Superb Parrot (12 March 2012)

IFocus said:


> It would be excellent if the standard of the discussion is raised here no matter what the political persuasion of the posters.
> As you will find and expect of a trading forum the general majority of posters are quite conservative but from my perspective makes it all more fun if you have some sort of a social conscience.




"It would be excellent if the standard of the discussion is raised"

A tad pompous, don't you think ?


----------



## Solly (12 March 2012)

GG,

I know you are well connected in the media, political circles and other spheres of influence, do you think there's a chance that "Big Bear" @abcmarkscott could be lurking in this thread or even joined ASF under a clever pseudonym ?

S


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (12 March 2012)

Solly said:


> GG,
> 
> I know you are well connected in the media, political circles and other spheres of influence, do you think there's a chance that "Big Bear" @abcmarkscott could be lurking in this thread or even joined ASF under a clever pseudonym ?
> 
> S




With the influx of reffos from the ABC's defunct blog, one feels rather like a Trojan looking at a big wooden horse. Perhaps Mark does lie with a pseudonym, waiting to burst upon the solvent ASF membership like a Greek eyeing a Frankfurter. 

And talking of the ABC, the luvvies at the Media Watch tried to do a hatchet job on that great lady Jennifer Morahasy who has done so much to repel the hordes of scientific green modellers from the Murray Catchment debate.

Visit my old friend Prof Bunyip for a good read and Jennifer for a rebuttal of the Media Watch beatup. Next poor ole Jonathon Holmes will have a sixty minute clock ticking beside his cadaveral visage.

http://bunyipitude.blogspot.com.au/2012/03/media-botch.html

http://jennifermarohasy.com/2012/03/media-watch-under-scrutiny-2/

gg


----------



## sails (12 March 2012)

Superb Parrot said:


> "It would be excellent if the standard of the discussion is raised"
> 
> A tad pompous, don't you think ?





Ahh, you will get to know our resident galah is usually a tad pompous...


----------



## Sitar (13 March 2012)

I'm also a refugee from the ABC message board.....greetings to all you old bloggers out there!

I look forward to, hopefully, raising some hackles in the future.  My name, by the way, has been stolen from my beautiful black cat, Sitar.


----------



## Superb Parrot (14 March 2012)

Thanks for the links, gg. I knew of Jennifers argument, I did not realise that it reached Media Watch's attention.
SP


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (14 March 2012)

Superb Parrot said:


> Thanks for the links, gg. I knew of Jennifers argument, I did not realise that it reached Media Watch's attention.
> SP




Thanks mate,

This incarnation of the ABC is like ole Joe Stalin's Communist Party.

For all you know they probably have a file marked " Superb Parrot ".

Their attitude, to steal a phrase from further west is " Ve ask the questions " , at least on Media Watch.

gg


----------



## Julia (14 March 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> For all you know they probably have a file marked " Superb Parrot ".




Apologies for being a bit off topic here but it's not worth a thread of its own, and the reference to a file on all of us sparked the following comment.

My water bill arrived yesterday, showing I'd used more than twice as much as in any other four monthly period, so I phoned the Water Corp and questioned it.
I was really taken aback when the clerk was able to tell me how much water I used and exactly when.
e.g. on a particular day, she noted that at 5.30 am there were two separate amounts of 10 litres used.  She said "obviously two people in the house went to the toilet at that time."

So they even know if you have someone staying in the house and what you're doing at a particular time.

This is pretty creepy imo.


----------



## bellenuit (14 March 2012)

Julia said:


> Apologies for being a bit off topic here but it's not worth a thread of its own, and the reference to a file on all of us sparked the following comment.
> 
> My water bill arrived yesterday, showing I'd used more than twice as much as in any other four monthly period, so I phoned the Water Corp and questioned it.
> I was really taken aback when the clerk was able to tell me how much water I used and exactly when.
> ...




That is a worry. I know they couldn't do that with me as I have an old style meter out front that only gets read periodically (and only counts cumulative litres used) since first installed.

If the clerk could say, without doubt, "obviously two people in the house went to the toilet at that time." then not only are they recording in small time buckets or even in realtime, but it would suggest that they are recording for every single outlet, which I find too hard to believe. Otherwise the most likely explanation for two 10L usages at 5am is that someone flushed the toilet twice.


----------



## Paradocs (14 March 2012)

Julia said:


> .............del.....
> e.g. on a particular day, she noted that at 5.30 am there were two separate amounts of 10 litres used.  She said "obviously two people in the house went to the toilet at that time."
> 
> So they even know if you have someone staying in the house and what you're doing at a particular time.
> ...




Yes, 'creepy' covers it nicely.  It beats me why we still have to lodge tax returns, 'they' seem to know more about us than we do already.


----------



## LaughingMan (15 March 2012)

Hi.


----------



## sails (15 March 2012)

LaughingMan said:


> Hi.




Welcome...


----------



## Paradocs (15 March 2012)

LaughingMan said:


> Hi.




Hi yourself.  Deaf mute is fine. It isn't mandatory to laugh out loud, 
a soft snicker as  proof of a sense of humour will suffice...


----------



## Superb Parrot (16 March 2012)

I just jumped throught the ABC time portal, tell me, before I open the hatch, how is the oxygen level out there......


----------



## rumpole (16 March 2012)

Superb Parrot said:


> I just jumped throught the ABC time portal, tell me, before I open the hatch, how is the oxygen level out there......




Fairly low. A lot of CO2 from the popping of champagne corks...


----------



## Superb Parrot (17 March 2012)

rumpole said:


> Fairly low. A lot of CO2 from the popping of champagne corks...




And those corks are like missiles ! did it once and smashed a 40w fluorescent tube.
This, from the ABC Mod @ 5:32.

"....hopefully we can bring something new to the table that inspires reaction, debate, attitude, discussion and enjoyment, without relying heavily on external services we can't control whose revenue comes from advertising. That's the trick for ABC, and the source of much discussion here. All in the interest of keeping audiences happy and informed." 

Sounds interesting, referring here to Twitter and Facebook.

I'll keep the hatch closed, got my own supply......


----------



## rumpole (17 March 2012)

Superb Parrot said:


> And those corks are like missiles ! did it once and smashed a 40w fluorescent tube.
> This, from the ABC Mod @ 5:32.
> 
> "....hopefully we can bring something new to the table that inspires reaction, debate, attitude, discussion and enjoyment, without relying heavily on external services we can't control whose revenue comes from advertising. That's the trick for ABC, and the source of much discussion here. All in the interest of keeping audiences happy and informed."
> ...




Well derrr, that's what we were telling them all the time wasn't it ?

They seem to be admitting that they have made a giant blunder going to Twatter and FB, and now they are trying to back down. Someone in ABC management needs a jackboot in the derriere.


----------



## Julia (17 March 2012)

Ah, but Parrott and Rumpole, without the ABC letting you down, you'd not have discovered all of us fascinating people here at ASF.


----------



## rumpole (17 March 2012)

Julia said:


> Ah, but Parrott and Rumpole, without the ABC letting you down, you'd not have discovered all of us fascinating people here at ASF.




Indeed Julia, every dark cloud has a silver lining !


----------



## Superb Parrot (17 March 2012)

rumpole said:


> Indeed Julia, every dark cloud has a silver lining !




Hi Julia, you are right, this does look like an enjoyable site,and I will have to explore other areas as I have a share portfolio that needs more attention.

The ABC shutdown process was annoying and it seems that there was differences of management opinion internally, judging from that quote. As I said earlier, there was an interesting dynamic in the  ABC site, and, the act of closure brought out the very best in quantity and quality from it members, who are, no doubt, undergoing some withdrawal symptoms at the moment, so bear with us during our mourning period.......


----------



## Julia (17 March 2012)

There may be no connection with the dissolving of your forum, but I'm an avid radio listener, switching between Ratio National, Local Radio and Classic FM.

This year they have wiped some of their best programs and introduced some totally rubbish ones on Radio National, and have some of their best Local Radio presenters on in the small hours instead of, e.g. prime evening time.

Emailing them with objections just brings the usual fobbing off.

Just makes me wonder if Mark Scott has brought in some dopey decision makers under him?

(Is there any other Radio National listener who is going quietly nuts listening to the frequently repeated introduction to just about every program:



> RN    :     Your World     :     Unfolding




with significant pauses between the three.)

For god's sake, it's the middle of March.  Hasn't the world of most listeners well and truly 'unfolded' by now!  So irritating after the first 20 times.


----------



## Paradocs (18 March 2012)

Julia said:


> There may be no connection with the dissolving of your forum, but I'm an avid radio listener, switching between Ratio National, Local Radio and Classic FM.
> 
> This year they have wiped some of their best programs and introduced some totally rubbish ones on Radio National, and have some of their best Local Radio presenters on in the small hours instead of, e.g. prime evening time.
> 
> ...




Julia, are you sure you're not one of we refos???  Your post was exactly the kind of 
thing we've been telling them for years.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





They stopped listening to us years ago, now they've decided to stop even hearing us.


----------



## Paradocs (18 March 2012)

Has anyone been over to the Whovian site??  It's a fairly good setup they've gotten for themselves.  It looks suspiciously like a going away present from one of the Mods who is obviously a DW fan, judging from a few clues in how it's set up and the links etc. 
 Anyway, regardless of favouritism, the 'mystery site  manager' is setting up a General chat forum on the site so that may bear a glance in a day or two. 
http://abcwhovians.webs.com

I've joined it so I can keep trying to figure out their obsession with it. They appear quite normal in other ways.


----------



## rumpole (18 March 2012)

Paradocs said:


> Has anyone been over to the Whovian site??  It's a fairly good setup they've gotten for themselves.  It looks suspiciously like a going away present from one of the Mods who is obviously a DW fan, judging from a few clues in how it's set up and the links etc.
> Anyway, regardless of favouritism, the 'mystery site  manager' is setting up a General chat forum on the site so that may bear a glance in a day or two.
> http://abcwhovians.webs.com
> 
> I've joined it so I can keep trying to figure out their obsession with it. They appear quite normal in other ways.




I thought the new Dr Who site was a production of an ABC person as well and suggested the same facility should be available to the rest of us. The integration of all the old posts into the new site indicates a degree of access to the archives that outsiders don't have. I'll have a look at their chat option, but I certainly don't want to get involved with the Dr Who nonsense.


----------



## Superb Parrot (18 March 2012)

Paradocs said:


> Has anyone been over to the Whovian site??  It's a fairly good setup they've gotten for themselves.  It looks suspiciously like a going away present from one of the Mods who is obviously a DW fan, judging from a few clues in how it's set up and the links etc.
> Anyway, regardless of favouritism, the 'mystery site  manager' is setting up a General chat forum on the site so that may bear a glance in a day or two.
> http://abcwhovians.webs.com
> 
> I've joined it so I can keep trying to figure out their obsession with it. They appear quite normal in other ways.




Thanks Para,

Looks very professional. I will see how the week unfolds to see if I want to join. I wonder what degree of moderation will take place. Is there a 'site policy' ?

Julia, our ABC HYS site was set up for TV but we wanted to talk about radio as well. I agree that the RN reshuffling is annoying esp. The Health Report at 5:30 pm, when most of us are busy and a replay at some ungodly hour. I also like 'The Rhythm Divine' as Geoff Wood's music selection is interesting, but try finding it ! Seems part of ABC policy to marginalise anything that smacks of religion and ignore 2000yrs of its contribution to our culture.
Some misguided attempt to bring in younger listeners, I guess.


----------



## Julia (18 March 2012)

Superb Parrot said:


> Julia, our ABC HYS site was set up for TV but we wanted to talk about radio as well. I agree that the RN reshuffling is annoying esp. The Health Report at 5:30 pm, when most of us are busy and a replay at some ungodly hour.



Yes, all of the replays seem to have been shunted into stupidly obscure time slots.
e.g. the Life Matters replay is now at 4am of all ridiculous times.  It used to be mid evening so people who worked during the day could enjoy it then.  


> I also like 'The Rhythm Divine' as Geoff Wood's music selection is interesting, but try finding it !



I have just happened to hear this when awake at some godawful hour like 5am, I think.



> Seems part of ABC policy to marginalise anything that smacks of religion and ignore 2000yrs of its contribution to our culture.



I doubt it's that.  Haven't they brought back "The Religion Report" after dumping it for a couple of years.  They just seem to have engaged some genius who is plonking programs anywhere without regard for the intended audience.
So irritating.

I'd welcome some discussion on ABC Radio if others are interested.


----------



## Paradocs (19 March 2012)

Superb Parrot said:


> Thanks Para,
> 
> Looks very professional. I will see how the week unfolds to see if I want to join. I wonder what degree of moderation will take place. Is there a 'site policy' ?
> 
> .




This is part of a post by the Whovian site manager last night S.P. Looks more than fair to me.



> _"Hi to all our new members!
> 
> As you can see I've created a new category for discussion of all ABC shows in the Forums. Feel free to discuss programs on other Networks if you wish, in fact talk about whatever you want to. I'll only remove offensive content. You can alert me to any post you think needs removing by clicking on the flag icon on the post.
> 
> Please note that you can edit your posts after you have submitted them for up to ten mins. If you need me to edit or remove something you have written after that, send me a message via my profile page."_



It seems to be aiming to keep the best of HYS but allow a little more leeway for chat.

The mystery site manager also appears to have a sense of humour and is 'onto us'.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






> _Many of you, particularly those who are using the aussiestockforum website, seem to think I am an ABC employee. I can confirm that I am NOT an employee of the ABC. Well at least not now anyway. No, I mean I never have been...... I think........._



I'll be staying here too as find this site a well of info and an interesting 'mob'. Luckily I have the time to cruise a few forums so don't have to make hard choices. 

btw...anyone on this site who is a Dr Who fan, ahem, or is interested in discussing some ABC shows, like grrrrr Q&A or 'bonnet dramas'  with some seasoned devotees have a look at http://abcwhovians.webs.com.
 I'm sure you'd be welcomed there as we have been here. (mostly)    It hasn't fully geared up yet so not too much of interest just yet, but keep it in mind.


----------



## Superb Parrot (19 March 2012)

" 
Many of you, particularly those who are using the aussiestockforum website, seem to think I am an ABC employee. I can confirm that I am NOT an employee of the ABC. Well at least not now anyway. No, I mean I never have been...... I think........."

Gotta be a politician......

Looks good Para, like all sites there needs to be a critical number for it to work well, so Julia, you are more than welcome to check out the other site and discuss ABC radio, numbers will hopefully build. 
I am into science discussion, when time permits, but need to come back to Earth every now and then.
Para, does Earle Quada stlll surface ?


----------



## Paradocs (19 March 2012)

He's on the Beyond and Ozpol forums haven't noticed him on the Who one ,  and it may take some persuasion to lure him among them but I'll be trying. Wouldn't be a party without him.


----------



## Paradocs (19 March 2012)

EQ has joined the party S.P.


----------



## Julia (20 March 2012)

Superb Parrot said:


> "
> Looks good Para, like all sites there needs to be a critical number for it to work well, so Julia, you are more than welcome to check out the other site and discuss ABC radio, numbers will hopefully build.



I've had a look at the above link, but it only seems to be about the dreaded Dr Who (I can't stand it) and a very few other ABC TV programs.  Nothing about radio.
Do you think there would be any interest amongst the existing membership in the various radio networks of the ABC?
Could one of you who is already registered there maybe ask the question?


----------



## Superb Parrot (20 March 2012)

Paradocs said:


> EQ has joined the party S.P.




Good one


----------



## Superb Parrot (20 March 2012)

Julia said:


> I've had a look at the above link, but it only seems to be about the dreaded Dr Who (I can't stand it) and a very few other ABC TV programs.  Nothing about radio.
> Do you think there would be any interest amongst the existing membership in the various radio networks of the ABC?
> Could one of you who is already registered there maybe ask the question?




HYS was friendly and all embracing, its demise meant a 'divide and conquer' approach to comment. We liked it just the way it was.
Many of us do not go for Who, including me, that is why they had and have their own thread. You can avoid this on the new site.
 It is whatever you are comfortable with, keep checking, it should evolve rapidly.
(I like the 10min. edit function !)
SP.


----------



## Logique (20 March 2012)

skc said:


> I think Emma Alberici looks great in any colour... my favourite journalist. (After what's her name from Naked News ) Other than that, I agree but let's give these new guys some time and see how they behave first. (Also more potential pump and dump cannon fodder )



It's now obvious that she was considered "sound" all along. The exposure to a selection of European social democracies seems to have cured the cement. I'd have thought that red might be a colour in Emma's wardrobe. Signifying the US Republican Party naturally.

It's just disappointing because I was always a fan in the 6:00am News Breakfast days.  As for the refugees from the ABC board, dear old Aunty really showed the love for you didn't she 

For mine, if Mr Burns is any guide, very welcome here, but be prepared to have your views challenged, this may be a new experience for many of you.


----------



## rumpole (20 March 2012)

Julia said:


> I've had a look at the above link, but it only seems to be about the dreaded Dr Who (I can't stand it) and a very few other ABC TV programs.  Nothing about radio.
> Do you think there would be any interest amongst the existing membership in the various radio networks of the ABC?
> Could one of you who is already registered there maybe ask the question?




Hi Julia,

I am registered on the Whovians site.

There are two sections, One for Whovians, the other that says "ABC TV General Discussion".

The site manager said that the second option can be used to discuss anything (civilly of course), so I've asked if it can be just called "General Discussion". If you wanted to discuss Radio , politics or anything else I think that would be fine.


----------



## Julia (20 March 2012)

OK, thanks Rumpole.


----------



## rumpole (20 March 2012)

Logique said:


> this may be a new experience for many of you.




Not necessarily. The ABC forum had its representatives from Liberal Party Central House.

They kept knocking on the door like Jehova's Witnesses, and got the same treatment


----------



## Paradocs (20 March 2012)

rumpole said:


> Not necessarily. The ABC forum had its representatives from Liberal Party Central House.
> 
> They kept knocking on the door like Jehova's Witnesses, and got the same treatment



Listen here Rumpy, there's enough of us big mouth Libs still around to keep you lefties in line over there. At least I hope so?? You haven't completely scared 'em all off have you?? I've been missing a while did I miss something???  Dressdown's still around isn't he?  She said nervously.  

Julia's comment proves the point that the way the forums are listed (all 2 of 'em so far) is offputting for anyone looking for variety.  I suppose it was originally just set up for the Dr Who devotees and has grown a tad unwieldy with the influx of those just looking for a yarn and not into the ABC much at all. 
I was only ever there for the 'company' and there just happened to be nothing else but ABC to yak about. Except for the 'weekenders'.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




If they want to keep it too much like the old HYS set up I'll be wandering off again, and I dare say won't be much missed.:  Unless you still enjoy a gentle political joust occasionally?? It must be boring just 'listening' to each other preaching the same old catchphrases and lauding the Labor line.  You can do that on Ozpol. Or don't you want any competition to shatter your Utopian illusions?? 

Anyway Julia, give it a week or two and peep in again, we're still finding our feet and hopefully things will be more interesting soon.

...and yes Rumpy, that 10 mins edit function is Fantastic! Most sites have some edit function, but 10 mins is bliss after HYS having none. That's another thing I won't miss.


----------



## rumpole (20 March 2012)

Paradocs said:


> Listen here Rumpy, there's enough of us big mouth Libs still around to keep you lefties in line over there..




Para , I enjoy a political joust as much as you do, and I'm not rusted on Labor enough to take offence at digs at them either, I often do a bit of digging myself.  

What I don't like is parrot like propaganda from Central House of either side.

So say whatever you like here or there , I don't mind. variety is the spice of life.

BTW , Did you watch Parly today. Slipper threw out Swan and Hockey. It was great stuff.


----------



## Superb Parrot (20 March 2012)

mmmmmmmm...... just digesting the comments by the site manager on the Whovians thingy. I get the distinct impression that us rough and tumble old (in wisdom) HYS's are there as long as we behave ourselves and don't increase in number e.g. "I would be happy if, over time, we only attract enough new members to replace those who will inevitably drop off."  OK, what number would be optimal ?, this is getting like the population debate.

I am getting uneasy about Whovians.......... 

And rumps I think it was, I too dislike a repeated mission statement at the bottom of each comment. Just keep the site simple and not like Playschool.

SP.


----------



## rumpole (20 March 2012)

Superb Parrot said:


> mmmmmmmm...... just digesting the comments by the site manager on the Whovians thingy. I get the distinct impression that us rough and tumble old (in wisdom) HYS's are there as long as we behave ourselves and don't increase in number e.g. "I would be happy if, over time, we only attract enough new members to replace those who will inevitably drop off."  OK, what number would be optimal ?, this is getting like the population debate.
> 
> I am getting uneasy about Whovians..........
> 
> ...




SP. We can only give it a try and see how it goes. The ZPG wish may only apply when the population is 500 or so. It's a free site with no advertising so I don't blame the Admin for wanting to keep it manageable. Anyway , I'll be there for a while and the more the merrier afaic.

You're right about the signature, I'm taking mine off


----------



## Paradocs (20 March 2012)

> Rumpole :  What I don't like is parrot like propaganda from Central House of either side.



My feelings exactly, I spend almost as much time dissecting the Libs lack of policies as I do shredding Labor dills. 




> Superb Parrot: And rumps I think it was, I too dislike a repeated mission statement at the bottom of each comment. Just keep the site simple and not like Playschool.



    I'd already had a crack about that SP, explained that the signatures were like 'ads'  and Godwin/Grey has kindly scrapped his and hopefully the others will. They really are a nuisance and take up time and space on that format.

What's so worriesome about the Whovians?? They're perfectly normal when they're not talking about the show.  and they are the reason it was set up at all, their game, their rules.   Anyway we shall see what happens.


----------



## Julia (20 March 2012)

rumpole said:


> BTW , Did you watch Parly today. Slipper threw out Swan and Hockey. It was great stuff.



Yes, isn't Slipper turning out to be the complete surprise!  He is actually being pretty effective.  Just loved seeing Swan in particular thrown out.



Paradocs said:


> Anyway Julia, give it a week or two and peep in again, we're still finding our feet and hopefully things will be more interesting soon.



Yes, I will.  Hope it might turn out to be a reasonable site for general political and other discussion.


----------



## Paradocs (20 March 2012)

Hey, SP, have you seen your answer to the 'population' projection on 'Who'?



> And just to clarify things for a stockmarket parrot, I think everyone should have one for mum, one for dad and one for the country.


----------



## Superb Parrot (21 March 2012)

rumpole said:


> SP. We can only give it a try and see how it goes. The ZPG wish may only apply when the population is 500 or so. It's a free site with no advertising so I don't blame the Admin for wanting to keep it manageable. Anyway , I'll be there for a while and the more the merrier afaic.




No argument there, but as numbers doubled from a projected 14 to 28, SM expressed surprise, I mean it is a part time venture by one person, so 500 may not be manageable, see how it goes, I am just trying to dissect the SM's aims, perhaps SM bit off more than SM can chew.  *

Para, not worried about Whovians at all, they seem a great group, it is just the site 'accommodating' us, and our numbers who want to chatter, that makes me slightly uneasy, together with all of those dot points.

* SM, no, not that ! Site Manager, gender uncertain.

Talking about politics, Julia has a new rough and tumble minder, so we have rough and tumble Julia, more to the real one I think, but....how many incarnations can she have ?.....ABC connection ?......The United States of Julia.........


----------



## Paradocs (21 March 2012)

> The United States of Julia.........




Bear in mind though SP, they're are all equally the "real" Julia, we just have to keep up.

I missed the Swanny toss out, even missed it on the News last night, I'll have to pay more attention to these momentous events.


----------



## Superb Parrot (21 March 2012)

Paradocs said:


> Bear in mind though SP, they're are all equally the "real" Julia, we just have to keep up.
> 
> I missed the Swanny toss out, even missed it on the News last night, I'll have to pay more attention to these momentous events.




So did I, but this event is not what the ABC would gloat over......now if it was Mrabbot (cut to 5.1 sound, 6 different camera angles, freeze action and slo-mo, and repeat, on 7:30, Lateline, and discuss for days, bring in an academic to opine, in case we forget)....  (I will probably get rid of these squiggly things, too)


----------



## Paradocs (21 March 2012)

> So did I, but this event is not what the ABC would gloat over.




True, because they abhor bias in news reporting.

Eeerrrrr, please define 'squiggly'.


----------



## Superb Parrot (21 March 2012)

Paradocs said:


> True, because they abhor bias in news reporting.
> 
> Eeerrrrr, please define 'squiggly'.




Writhing, squashy, worm like apparitions used to convey emotion, hey, aren't they called emoticons ?

Just saw Robb asking Swanny a Q (I get all parliamentary sittings, including Senate Estimates, that can illuminating), and he seems to lack fire, hope he is OK, given his past health problems......

How are things at Whovian ?

SP


----------



## Julia (21 March 2012)

Coming back to ABC Radio programming, today I finally received a reply to my protest sent several weeks ago.  Herewith for anyone interested.


> Thank you for your email about our 2012 lineup
> 
> I am sorry that you don’t like the some of the new broadcast times or presenters . Radio National is making a number of changes to its programming schedule in 2012. The development of the new schedule comes from a great deal of thinking and research about what our listeners want and need from us now and into the future, and has taken into account audience feedback over many years.One of our aims this year was to reduce the number of repeats across the network.
> 
> ...



Below is my original whine to them.



> Dear ABC
> 
> First, I think the Drive program with Walid Ali and Julian Morrow is terrific - huge improvement, though I do miss PM when I turn the radio on at 6pm.  Intelligent, interesting discussion over a decently wide range of topics.  Thank you.
> 
> ...


----------



## Superb Parrot (21 March 2012)

"One of our aims this year was to reduce the number of repeats across the network."

The logic in this is breathtaking, a lot of work goes into making those programmes, not everyone can hear them the first time.......and they want to reduce the number of repeats.

"The better digital radios also have a timer record feature, if you are in a digital reception area." 
I have not heard of this, pause, yes, but not timer record, I will check.

I have just heard Robbie Buck's the inside sleeve on digital, and his programme has turned into a talk fest, sigh....they can't help putting their stamp on things can they.

Interesting response, Ta Julia.

SP.


----------



## RobWA (21 March 2012)

Julia said:


> Yes, all of the replays seem to have been shunted into stupidly obscure time slots.
> e.g. the Life Matters replay is now at 4am of all ridiculous times.  It used to be mid evening so people who worked during the day could enjoy it then.
> 
> I have just happened to hear this when awake at some godawful hour like 5am, I think.
> ...




I wanted to snip the above, but it looks like 2 people talking and I wasn't sure where. I just wanted to add there is still the very religion-based "Compass".


----------



## RobWA (21 March 2012)

Every now and then, while I'm cooking dinner, I have a peek at GEM or GO or Channel 1 and watch some ancient "Get Smart", "Bewitched", "Genie" or "M*A*S*H", but they make the ABC look like a smooth machine. Frequently the same episode 2 days running or 2 episodes one after the other, plus nothing on "Programme Guide" until about lunchtime so I can't record the day before to get rid of the adverts. Of course, for a long time now, ABC 2 has been nothing but repeats from ABC1, but I think it's improving slowly.


----------



## Logique (21 March 2012)

Julia said:


> Yes, isn't Slipper turning out to be the complete surprise!  He is actually being pretty effective.  Just loved seeing Swan in particular thrown out...



Christopher Pyne got the boot from Question Time today. An indignant protest from the Opposition Leader was ignored.


----------



## Paradocs (21 March 2012)

Superb Parrot said:


> Writhing, squashy, worm like apparitions used to convey emotion, hey, aren't they called emoticons ?
> 
> Just saw Robb asking Swanny a Q (I get all parliamentary sittings, including Senate Estimates, that can illuminating), and he seems to lack fire, hope he is OK, given his past health problems......
> 
> ...



Love emoticons, but they drive some people bats.
Very quiet at Who today, quiet everywhere really, bit surprising as I thought they'd be tub thumping about TA's chief mining magnate backer having a brainsnap. (Or was it??  ) Yeahhhh, must have been. Even the CIA would draw the line at Bob Brown.


----------



## Julia (21 March 2012)

RobWA said:


> I wanted to snip the above, but it looks like 2 people talking and I wasn't sure where. I just wanted to add there is still the very religion-based "Compass".



Rob, the remarks related to ABC Radio, not television.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (21 March 2012)

For those of us with a libido,

May I suggest SBS.

The ABC is a left neutered entity.

gg


----------



## Paradocs (21 March 2012)

I concur GG, SBS has more quality and variety on offer. I think their news is a lot more balanced  and you're right, our libidinous 'education' is far better expanded by SBS.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (21 March 2012)

Paradocs said:


> I concur GG, SBS has more quality and variety on offer. I think their news is a lot more balanced  and you're right, our libidinous 'education' is far better expanded by SBS.




And Paradocs, I share your pain, but have no skin in it.

Oh for an ABC.

Representing all Australians.

gg


----------



## Tightwad (21 March 2012)

I caught Woodley tonight for the first time, inoffensive and amusing enough.

SBS is really falling behind lately, strapped for cash and having to resort to a lot of repeats, the advertising really hasn't worked for them.  I can't even get a fresh episode of Mythbusters these days.


----------



## Paradocs (22 March 2012)

I thought the ABC had the repeats market cornered!  

I wonder if the ABC management is under the impression that it 
actually *does* represent all Australians GG.  
Apparently nothing that doesn't reinforce that belief is getting past the mail clerk!   
Now that  Facebook and Twitter are the only avenues for viewers to voice an opinion they are only getting the views of the social media obsessed  portion of the demographic.  
Old gals like me aren't heard from any more and so cease to exist as far as they're concerned. Sad innit? siiiiiigh.


----------



## RobWA (23 March 2012)

Julia said:


> Rob, the remarks related to ABC Radio, not television.




Sorry. My mistake. My radio is permanently tuned to 720 except when there's cricket on, and I don't think there's any religion there.


----------



## RobWA (23 March 2012)

Paradocs said:


> I concur GG, SBS has more quality and variety on offer. I think their news is a lot more balanced  and you're right, our libidinous 'education' is far better expanded by SBS.




I've just had a new antenna installed at great expense, so now I can get digital ABC all the time instead of just sometimes, but SBS is still a bit dodgy. I know the ABC is building a new transmitter in Perth, but I don't know anything about SBS.


----------



## rumpole (23 March 2012)

RobWA said:


> Sorry. My mistake. My radio is permanently tuned to 720 except when there's cricket on, and I don't think there's any religion there.




Cricket IS a religion don't you know old boy ?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (23 March 2012)

Paradocs said:


> I thought the ABC had the repeats market cornered!
> 
> I wonder if the ABC management is under the impression that it
> actually *does* represent all Australians GG.
> ...




So true, Paradocs, so true.

The ABC executive and program team, methinks, is a bit like the winky wanky bird.

Short term reactive satisfaction, without any idea of the greater satisfaction that may be out there in "normal" Australia.

gg


----------



## rumpole (23 March 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> So true, Paradocs, so true.
> 
> The ABC executive and program team, methinks, is a bit like the winky wanky bird.
> 
> ...




I must say I'm surprised that a former Liberal Party hack by the name of Mark Scott who happens to be in charge of the ABC has received such scathing criticism from such a right wing blog site as this.

Has he let the side down ? Is he not giving enough time to Clive Palmer or Gina Rinehart ?

He should have his pants pulled down and given a good spanking .


----------



## wayneL (23 March 2012)

rumpole said:


> I must say I'm surprised that a former Liberal Party hack by the name of Mark Scott who happens to be in charge of the ABC has received such scathing criticism from such a right wing blog site as this.
> 
> Has he let the side down ? Is he not giving enough time to Clive Palmer or Gina Rinehart ?
> 
> He should have his pants pulled down and given a good spanking .




What makes you think this is a right wing 'blog'?


----------



## rumpole (23 March 2012)

wayneL said:


> What makes you think this is a right wing 'blog'?




OK . mainly right wing blog


----------



## wayneL (23 March 2012)

rumpole said:


> OK . mainly right wing blog




As far as I know, the site owner has never stated his politics or encouraged any political point of view.

I also strongly doubt he would ever do so.

As far as the membership, there are strong voices on each side as well as the center (and some cognitively dissonant ).

I don't see anything right wing about it.


----------



## rumpole (23 March 2012)

wayneL said:


> As far as I know, the site owner has never stated his politics or encouraged any political point of view.
> 
> I also strongly doubt he would ever do so.
> 
> ...




Good oh then


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (23 March 2012)

rumpole said:


> I must say I'm surprised that a former Liberal Party hack by the name of Mark Scott who happens to be in charge of the ABC has received such scathing criticism from such a right wing blog site as this.
> 
> Has he let the side down ? Is he not giving enough time to Clive Palmer or Gina Rinehart ?
> 
> He should have his pants pulled down and given a good spanking .




My dear Horace,

I will leave pulling the pants down of people called Mark and your subsequent corrective inclinations, to those better able to execute that revolting thought, but your comments do intrigue.

Occasionally the television in the Arnage will not be able to pick up Sky or SBS.

On those occasions, being forced to a choice of viewing the gamut of personality disorders available on Ch 7, 9 and 10, I have been forced to observe the ABC.

It is a veritable knocking shop of failed PhD journalists with a rosy view of the zeitgest. Challenging "truth" should be left to those who are equipped to do so, rather than the semi-literate progeny of Whitlam's reforms to education.

gg


----------



## wayneL (23 March 2012)

Rumpole,

Out of interest see this thread, not many here actually on the right - https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6574&highlight=political+compass


----------



## rumpole (23 March 2012)

wayneL said:


> Rumpole,
> 
> Out of interest see this thread, not many here actually on the right - https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6574&highlight=political+compass




I came out at -6.1 -0.5 . I suppose that's a bit further left than I thought I would be.

I might need to go on a few business courses.


----------



## Julia (23 March 2012)

rumpole said:


> I must say I'm surprised that a former Liberal Party hack by the name of Mark Scott who happens to be in charge of the ABC has received such scathing criticism from such a right wing blog site as this.



You have been here for about a minute and a half.
I wonder how many of the thousands of threads on the site you've read all the way through?
I have belonged to ASF since around 2004 and even now would have absolutely no idea of the political leanings of Joe, the owner.



> Has he let the side down ? Is he not giving enough time to Clive Palmer or Gina Rinehart ?



The ABC has given plenty of time to both, Clive Palmer especially.  Whether this time has been balanced in content is something I won't comment on.

I'm happy to restate my view that - at least as far as ABC Radio is concerned - their program changes for this year are woeful.
How that makes me or anyone else with a similar view 'right wing' , or how it implies a right leaning affiliation by the site owner, is somewhat beyond me.


----------



## rumpole (24 March 2012)

Julia said:


> You have been here for about a minute and a half.
> I wonder how many of the thousands of threads on the site you've read all the way through?
> I have belonged to ASF since around 2004 and even now would have absolutely no idea of the political leanings of Joe, the owner.
> 
> ...




Oh chill out Julia, perhaps I should have put a tongue in cheek sign or a wink against my first post like this 

It wasn't the site owner I was referring to, just the overall balance of the posters from what I've seen so far.  I'm happy to be proven wrong by some enthusiastic support of the carbon or mining taxes


----------



## So_Cynical (24 March 2012)

rumpole said:


> Oh chill out Julia, perhaps I should have put a tongue in cheek sign or a wink against my first post like this
> 
> It wasn't the site owner I was referring to, just the overall balance of the posters from what I've seen so far.  I'm happy to be proven wrong by some enthusiastic support of the carbon or mining taxes




The Balance of posters on this forum is heavily tilted to the right, as you have already observed...any voice of sense and reason here will be quickly overwhelmed by what i call the ASF right.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (24 March 2012)

rumpole said:


> Good oh then




Dear Horace,

tis pure curtsy to reply to posts in reply.

gg


----------



## Logique (24 March 2012)

The ABC forumers diaspora are going to make life interesting. But rest assured, you are welcome, you will not be unreasonably inquired into, nor excessively regulated, nor termed "Hate Posters". Neither will Senator Conroy be posting to advise which footy games in his wisdom, he will make available for you to watch on the weekend. 

That was a great thread Wayne: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6574&highlight=political+compass, looking back, GG occupied a sparse domain within it. Curious also that Nelson Mandela appeared to the left of Robert Mugabe, whose authoritarian tendencies Sen Conroy has doubtless noted.

As for myself, I did end up to the right on Wayne's chart, somewhere near Angela Merkel. I have placed myself under immediate house arrest, pending judicial review. But that's OK, as it will allow me to watch the QLD election results, with a bottle on ice, just in case QLD Labor are defeated.


----------



## wayneL (24 March 2012)

So_Cynical said:


> The Balance of posters on this forum is heavily tilted to the right, as you have already observed...any voice of sense and reason here will be quickly overwhelmed by what i call the ASF right.




SC anyone the right of Lenin himself you would label as 'extreme right'.


----------



## wayneL (24 March 2012)

rumpole said:


> I'm happy to be proven wrong by some enthusiastic support of the carbon or mining taxes




This is what disturbs be about tribal political thought. Being 'left wing' does not automatically mean one supports such taxes.

The carbon tax for eg does not make any sense from the viewpoint of anyone 'cept misanthropic Greens... and certainly not for the purported purpose of reducing co2 emissions.


----------



## rumpole (24 March 2012)

wayneL said:


> This is what disturbs be about tribal political thought. Being 'left wing' does not automatically mean one supports such taxes.
> 
> The carbon tax for eg does not make any sense from the viewpoint of anyone 'cept misanthropic Greens... and certainly not for the purported purpose of reducing co2 emissions.




As far as the carbon tax goes, I support the idea, but not the planned implementation. The tax should have been introduced at a lower rate and it should not turn into an ets. 

The main aim should be to replace our aging power infrastructure with the next generation of solar thermal, geothermal, hydro and wind. In doing so we will reduce our emissions.

 Revenue from a carbon tax allows investment in the infrastructure. An ets will result in billions of $$$ going overseas for carbon credits. I can't see how that will help us at all.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (24 March 2012)

Logique said:


> The ABC forumers diaspora are going to make life interesting. But rest assured, you are welcome, you will not be unreasonably inquired into, nor excessively regulated, nor termed "Hate Posters". Neither will Senator Conroy be posting to advise which footy games in his wisdom, he will make available for you to watch on the weekend.
> 
> That was a great thread Wayne: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6574&highlight=political+compass, looking back, GG occupied a sparse domain within it. Curious also that Nelson Mandela appeared to the left of Robert Mugabe, whose authoritarian tendencies Sen Conroy has doubtless noted.
> 
> As for myself, I did end up to the right on Wayne's chart, somewhere near Angela Merkel. I have placed myself under immediate house arrest, pending judicial review. But that's OK, as it will allow me to watch the QLD election results, with a bottle on ice, just in case QLD Labor are defeated.




Thanks Logique,

gav was in my corner. So I was not quite alone lol.

That was a very good thread. I would invite our ABC newcomers to visit it, and see where they sit.

gg


----------



## Calliope (24 March 2012)

rumpole said:


> The main aim should be to replace our aging power infrastructure with the next generation of solar thermal, geothermal, hydro and wind. In doing so we will reduce our emissions.



:topic

The price of alternative energy is far too high for the meagre benefits we get. They are finding out in Europe, that it is a luxury they can't afford. I posted this on the "hysteria" thread a few days ago.



> This will be surprisingly costly. Britain's Carbon Trust estimates that the cost of expanding wind turbines to 40 gigawatts, to provide 31 per cent of electricity by 2020, could run as high as pound stg. 75 billion ($113bn). And the benefits, in terms of tackling global warming, would be measly: a reduction of just 86 megatons of CO2 a year for two decades. *In terms of averted rise in temperature, this would be completely insignificant. Using a standard climate model, by 2100, Britain's huge outlay will have postponed global warming by just over 10 days*


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (24 March 2012)

I listened to the Rural Report on ABC Radio yesterday and it was full of Global Warming alarmist propaganda.

If I listen to a "Rural Report" in any other country except Australia it is about farmers, rural towns, livestock and produce. 

What is it with these jokers who run " Our ABC " ?

gg


----------



## Julia (24 March 2012)

wayneL said:


> SC anyone the right of Lenin himself you would label as 'extreme right'.



+1.



wayneL said:


> This is what disturbs be about tribal political thought. Being 'left wing' does not automatically mean one supports such taxes.



Exactly my objection to the Left/Right divide.  It generalises and assumes.
The carbon tax, in a global environment where it is unmatched, will do virtually nothing for the environment but massively disadvantage most business, and bring cost of living increases for ordinary Australians already finding it difficult to meet everyday expenses like electricity.



Calliope said:


> :topic
> 
> The price of alternative energy is far too high for the meagre benefits we get. They are finding out in Europe, that it is a luxury they can't afford.



Exactly so.


----------



## rumpole (24 March 2012)

*"The carbon tax, in a global environment where it is unmatched, will do virtually nothing for the environment but massively disadvantage most business, and bring cost of living increases for ordinary Australians already finding it difficult to meet everyday expenses like electricity.
"*

You conveniently ignore the effect that the tripling of the tax free threshold will have on the disposable incomes of 'ordinary Australians' and the benefits to productivity where people can work longer hours, get paid more and pay no more tax.


----------



## Calliope (24 March 2012)

rumpole said:


> You conveniently ignore the effect that the tripling of the tax free threshold will have on the disposable incomes of 'ordinary Australians' and the benefits to productivity where people can work longer hours, get paid more and pay no more tax.




I certainly did ignore it. I ignore most things that have no relevance to the topic. I was just bringing you back to earth on your alternative energy nonsense.


----------



## rumpole (24 March 2012)

Calliope said:


> I certainly did ignore it. I ignore most things that have no relevance to the topic. I was just bringing you back to earth on your alternative energy nonsense.




I wasn't talking to you, I responded to Julia.

However as to alternative energy 'nonsense', wind farms and solar power stations are going up all over Europe and the USA, so tell them it's all nonsense.


----------



## Calliope (24 March 2012)

rumpole said:


> However as to alternative energy 'nonsense', wind farms and solar power stations are going up all over Europe and the USA, so tell them it's all nonsense.




You're dreaming rumpole.   




> German solar farms and homeowners with solar panels received â‚¬8 billion ($10.2 billion) in subsidies in 2011 and generated just 3% of Germany's energy needs
> 
> The solar industry is in global decline and nowhere more so than Germany where in the closing days of 2011 Solon, who were Germany’s first photovoltaic producer have filed for insolvency with debts of 275 million euros.
> 
> ...




http://toryaardvark.com/2012/01/19/solar-germanys-e100-billion-money-pit/


----------



## Julia (24 March 2012)

rumpole said:


> You conveniently ignore the effect that the tripling of the tax free threshold will have on the disposable incomes of 'ordinary Australians' and the benefits to productivity where people can work longer hours, get paid more and pay no more tax.



 Oh dear, you have been naively sucked in by your party's disingenuous statement that it is going to triple the tax free threshold.

No such thing, dear Rumpole.  They are indeed going to increase the tax free threshold but at the same time they are going to remove the various tax offsets which have for years allowed a tax free threshold of approx $16,500.
So they have marginally increased the threshold, but nowhere near by enough to offset the additional imposts from so many quarters of their stupid carbon tax and in the process apparently pulled off the quite amazing feat of getting people to believe they are actually going to have a whole new and more generous tax free threshold.

The opposition should be castigated for having only drawn minimal attention to this additional lie by Labor.

PS  My accountant tells me that at present, before the new legislation is enacted, I can actually earn outside of my SMSF around $30,000 without paying any tax at all.


----------



## rumpole (25 March 2012)

> No such thing, dear Rumpole. They are indeed going to increase the tax free threshold but at the same time they are going to remove the various tax offsets which have for years allowed a tax free threshold of approx $16,500.




What would theses tax offsets be Julia ?


----------



## RobWA (25 March 2012)

rumpole said:


> Revenue from a carbon tax allows investment in the infrastructure. An ets will result in billions of $$$ going overseas for carbon credits. I can't see how that will help us at all.




To my mind, that is very similar to the claims by our Premier that WA is single-handedly supporting the economy - same thing: the lion's share of the money is going overseas. I imagine it is the same story in the other mining states.


----------



## Julia (25 March 2012)

rumpole said:


> What would theses tax offsets be Julia ?




Low income tax offset
Seniors tax offset

There may be various other offsets available to eg families.


----------



## dutchie (1 April 2012)

'Offsiders' this morning commentator says "limp d#ck"

Is this acceptable on the ABC ?


----------



## rumpole (1 April 2012)

dutchie said:


> 'Offsiders' this morning commentator says "limp d#ck"
> 
> Is this acceptable on the ABC ?




No. He/she was probably a refugee from the commercial channels.


----------



## dutchie (1 April 2012)

rumpole said:


> No. He/she was probably a refugee from the commercial channels.




Gideon Haigh - Don't know where he came from.


----------



## rumpole (1 April 2012)

dutchie said:


> Gideon Haigh - Don't know where he came from.




An Insiders regular. Never liked him.


----------



## Julia (1 April 2012)

rumpole said:


> An Insiders regular. Never liked him.



 I don't recall ever seeing any "Gideon" on "Insiders".


----------



## Calliope (1 April 2012)

rumpole said:


> An Insiders regular. Never liked him.




Wrong again.  You mean Offsiders.


----------



## rumpole (2 April 2012)

Calliope said:


> Wrong again.  You mean Offsiders.




Yes I did mean Offsiders. Humbly apologise.


----------



## lol79 (2 April 2012)

rumpole said:


> No. He/she was probably a refugee from the commercial channels.




tsk tsk.....standards are slipping.....


----------



## rumpole (2 April 2012)

lol79 said:


> tsk tsk.....standards are slipping.....




Hi lol79. Good to see you here. This is a good forum. Some ex HYS'ers are also at

http://abcwhovians.webs.com/


----------



## Julia (2 April 2012)

rumpole said:


> . This is a good forum. S



Heavens!  Despite so many of us being nasty right wing libertarians!


----------



## rumpole (3 April 2012)

Julia said:


> Heavens!  Despite so many of us being nasty right wing libertarians!




It's been a challenge, but I enjoy challenges 


But sometimes...


----------



## Logique (3 April 2012)

Changing the subject for no apparent reason. 

Relevant to this thread, I am a fan of Dr Who. I thought the Tenth Doctor David Tennant with Rose Tyler (Billie Piper) was sensational. Great on screen chemistry. But then along came the Eleventh Doctor Matt Smith - Amy Pond (Karen Gillan), equally good if not better.  

Would love to see the old B&W series again, First Doctor (William Hartnell/Richard Hurndall), and Second Doctor Patrick Troughton.


----------



## rumpole (4 April 2012)

Logique said:


> Changing the subject for no apparent reason.
> 
> Relevant to this thread, I am a fan of Dr Who. I thought the Tenth Doctor David Tennant with Rose Tyler (Billie Piper) was sensational. Great on screen chemistry. But then along came the Eleventh Doctor Matt Smith - Amy Pond (Karen Gillan), equally good if not better.
> 
> Would love to see the old B&W series again, First Doctor (William Hartnell/Richard Hurndall), and Second Doctor Patrick Troughton.




There are people over here http://abcwhovians.webs.com/ who like talking Dr Who


----------



## Miss Hale (8 April 2012)

Turned on the telly this morning and there is no Insiders (no Offsiders either).  Is this because it's Easter Sunday?  I'd understand if they replaced it with a religious programme but they are showing a very old kids movie, Puffnstuf


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (8 April 2012)

Miss Hale said:


> Turned on the telly this morning and there is no Insiders (no Offsiders either).  Is this because it's Easter Sunday?  I'd understand if they replaced it with a religious programme but they are showing a very old kids movie, Puffnstuf




The luvvies probably haven't worked since Wednesday, a sickie on Thursday, the holiday and probably a public service rdo on Tuesday.

This is the ABC, not Sky News Miss Hale.

How can you expect them to broadcast today!

gg


----------



## Miss Hale (8 April 2012)

That's true, I remember when they had their Christmas break it went for about two months 

Oh well, channel 10 was still on board, I watched Bolt and Meet the Press over there


----------



## orr (11 April 2012)

http://www.abc.net.au/radionational/...litics/3898774

    Some nuanced discussion on populism and politics, pertinent to a number issues raised here recently;
    Guests

    Josh Frydenberg
    Josh Frydenberg, Liberal Federal Member for Kooyong
    Andrew Leigh
    Andrew Leigh, Labor Federal Member for Fraser
    Rebecca Wilson
    Rebecca Wilson, Policy Manager in the Office of the Lord Mayor of the City of Sydney.
    Eric Knight
    Eric Knight, an economics consultant and author of the book “Reframe: How to solve the world's trickiest problems”


----------



## Superb Parrot (11 April 2012)

orr said:


> http://www.abc.net.au/radionational/...litics/3898774
> 
> Some nuanced discussion on populism and politics, pertinent to a number issues raised here recently;
> Guests
> ...




“Reframe: How to solve the world's trickiest problems” 

I contacted Andrew Leigh's office recently on behalf of a charming local Cambodian shopkeeper who needed a little help understanding our culture with regard to promoting his business online. Pretty simple really, would have looked good on Andrew's CV and his frequent letterbox drop.

Hardly "the world's trickiest problem"........but I received no response, nothing.


----------



## Photon (12 May 2012)

rumpole said:


> Hi lol79. Good to see you here. This is a good forum. Some ex HYS'ers are also at
> 
> http://abcwhovians.webs.com/




*I'd like to recommend the ABC Whovians site too.
A damn fine bunch people.*


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (12 May 2012)

The ABC is a withering corpse on the intellectual politic of Australian thought.

They have not had an original thought since the Hungarians biffed the Russians at the 1956 Olympics.

gg


----------



## Knobby22 (12 May 2012)

You've got stop listening to the shockjocks GG, your losing it.


----------



## MrBurns (12 May 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> The ABC is a withering corpse on the intellectual politic of Australian thought.
> 
> They have not had an original thought since the Hungarians biffed the Russians at the 1956 Olympics.
> 
> gg




And the alternative is ?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (12 May 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> The ABC is a withering corpse on the intellectual politic of Australian thought.
> 
> They have not had an original thought since the Hungarians biffed the Russians at the 1956 Olympics.
> 
> gg






Knobby22 said:


> You've got stop listening to the shockjocks GG, your losing it.




Fair dinkum, Knobby,

Name an issue that was not a leftard, anti-Australian interest that was pursued by the ABC in the last 12 months.

gg


----------



## Knobby22 (12 May 2012)

The organisation I know that pursues agendas is well known to yourself.


----------



## Tightwad (13 May 2012)

I saw a show called Laid the other night.. the last half anyway, couldn't make any sense of it.

Looked up the website and it seemed to be trying to be way too clever than it really is.  I objected to them denigrating one of their characters as being on the autism spectrum.


----------



## RobWA (14 May 2012)

Surely you're not trying to say that "Laid" or any other comedy show represents the ABC's philosophy? Or is there some hidden left-wing message in "Laid" that I missed? The only alternative to the ABC is SBS, which I can no longer get since it's gone digital. The other programmes that appear every now and then between adverts are either prehistoric or silly. Of course, there is radio with it's ultra-right-wing liars like Alan Jones or for pay TV, there is the totally fictional Fox News.

There has been no left-wing medium in Australia in the forty odd years I've lived here. You need to go to Europe to discover what "left-wing" means.


----------



## IFocus (14 May 2012)

RobWA said:


> Surely you're not trying to say that "Laid" or any other comedy show represents the ABC's philosophy? Or is there some hidden left-wing message in "Laid" that I missed? The only alternative to the ABC is SBS, which I can no longer get since it's gone digital. The other programmes that appear every now and then between adverts are either prehistoric or silly. Of course, there is radio with it's ultra-right-wing liars like Alan Jones or for pay TV, there is the totally fictional Fox News.
> 
> There has been no left-wing medium in Australia in the forty odd years I've lived here. You need to go to Europe to discover what "left-wing" means.




The political claims and conversations here have to be taken with a grain of salt and understanding.

Many here do not move far from the shock jocks or selected front bars or clubs that allow walking frames for the fear they maybe become brain washed.

So please be kind to the conservative views expressed as they are really sensitive and caring lot and feelings can be easily hurt.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (14 May 2012)

http://www.abc.net.au/tv/bigideas/stories/2012/05/07/3494634.htm

Compare this man to Australia's political leaders, especially Labor.  See if you can pick up on the slight difference in style and energy.   The Prof was a former adviser to Clinton during his presidency.


----------



## Tightwad (14 May 2012)

I'm not making any claims that ABC has anythign to say with Laid.. only the site irked me.  I did have it on in the background and it mildly amused and befuddled me.

Actually the quirky low budget comedies may be one thing the ABC does that you don't see anywhere else.  Very Small Business was underrated, Lowdown had some good episodes.. I even liked the odd bit of Woodley


----------



## Calliope (20 May 2012)

The Insiders show has finally dropped any pretence that it is politically unbiased. The three panellists this morning were all from the left wing Fairfax press, The Age, the SMH and the Financial Review; and the guest was Bill Shorten. Spurred on by Barrie Cassidy they had a good old left wing anti-coalition hate session.


----------



## sails (20 May 2012)

Calliope said:


> The Insiders show has finally dropped any pretence that it is politically unbiased. The three panellists this morning were all from the left wing Fairfax press, The Age, the SMH and the Financial Review; and the guest was Bill Shorten. Spurred on by Barrie Cassidy they had a good old left wing anti-coalition hate session.




If they keep that up, it will be interesting to see how their ratings go.  With labor on such minor primary polling, I doubt the majority of Aussies would bother watching .

 At least Murdoch seems to swing with the polls (I remember the Murdoch media being quite pro-labor in 2007).  He is smart enough to realise people choose what they want to read and hear.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (20 May 2012)

Calliope said:


> The Insiders show has finally dropped any pretence that it is politically unbiased. The three panellists this morning were all from the left wing Fairfax press, The Age, the SMH and the Financial Review; and the guest was Bill Shorten. Spurred on by Barrie Cassidy they had a good old left wing anti-coalition hate session.






sails said:


> If they keep that up, it will be interesting to see how their ratings go.  With labor on such minor primary polling, I doubt the majority of Aussies would bother watching .
> 
> At least Murdoch seems to swing with the polls (I remember the Murdoch media being quite pro-labor in 2007).  He is smart enough to realise people choose what they want to read and hear.




Disgraceful behaviour from the Left Wing ABC.

They have no couth nor honour, as we enter a week which may end up in a constitutional crisis.

Better it be Can Do'ed rather than having another Inquiry into the left infiltration of public broadcasting.

gg


----------



## rumpole (20 May 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Disgraceful behaviour from the Left Wing ABC.
> 
> They have no couth nor honour, as we enter a week which may end up in a constitutional crisis.
> 
> ...




Where has Bolt gone ? Has he Bolted from Channel 10 ?


----------



## sails (20 May 2012)

rumpole said:


> Where has Bolt gone ? Has he Bolted from Channel 10 ?




lol Rumpole - Bolt was as large as life on Channel 10 at 10am this morning...

Clips of his show are soon to be posted on his blog:  http://blogs.news.com.au/heraldsun/andrewbolt/


----------



## rumpole (20 May 2012)

sails said:


> lol Rumpole - Bolt was as large as life on Channel 10 at 10am this morning...
> 
> Clips of his show are soon to be posted on his blog:  http://blogs.news.com.au/heraldsun/andrewbolt/




So sorry. He did not appear on my program guide


----------



## RobWA (29 May 2012)

So, how did we feel about Micallef? The last time he was on ABC, I thought he was very clever and funny; this first show was very much so-so, but I'll give him the benefit of the doubt for the moment.

Shame Miss Fisher's finished. I really enjoyed that show despite a couple of dead scenes. It is a bit odd having two forensic programmes on at the weekend. I always did like "Silent Witness" if only to ogle Emiia Fox, and I liked "Waking the Dead", so "Body Farm" should be okay too. In fact, the two are very different in emphasis - as before, "Silent Witness" is more political (can't think of a better word), and so far, I like "Body Farm".


----------



## Julia (29 May 2012)

RobWA said:


> So, how did we feel about Micallef?



Awful.  But then I've never liked him or found him funny.


----------



## Logique (29 May 2012)

Micallef wasn't bad, the skit with the Gillard and Rudd staffers was genuinely funny.

Q&A set a new low. Disgusting pack of left wing hypocrites, with the possible exception of Humphries and Hewson. The most vicious, sustained and personal attack on Gina Rinehart. On the other hand - we needed to be more compassionate to Craig Thomson! Two gay panellists - who've suffered stereotypes all their lives - turn straight around and apply the same to Gina Rinehart!

Which of these two have contributed most to the nation, Rinehart or Thomson?

No Miriam, on that performance I do not welcome you as a prospective citizen.

Edit: I went over to Bolt and discovered that he felt the same revulsion:


> http://blogs.news.com.au/heraldsun/andrewbolt/
> How does the ABC broadcast such savagery?
> By Andrew Bolt –, Tuesday,
> May, 29,
> ...


----------



## Calliope (10 June 2012)

I noticed on the Ofsiders this morning two of the panel were fat, bordering on obesity. Their views can be discounted, whereas George Megalogenis who works on The Australian as their token leftie cuts a fine figure. His steely glare and supercilious smile only added to the fatties' insignificance


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (10 June 2012)

Logique said:


> Micallef wasn't bad, the skit with the Gillard and Rudd staffers was genuinely funny.
> 
> Q&A set a new low. Disgusting pack of left wing hypocrites, with the possible exception of Humphries and Hewson. The most vicious, sustained and personal attack on Gina Rinehart. On the other hand - we needed to be more compassionate to Craig Thomson! Two gay panellists - who've suffered stereotypes all their lives - turn straight around and apply the same to Gina Rinehart!
> 
> ...




+1

gg


----------



## RobWA (11 June 2012)

What I don't understand is why anybody watches Q&A. I suppose you guys are either looking for something to criticise or you didn't actually see and are working on hearsay. I am glad to say I never watch Q&A so I don't get bothered. As for Gina, someone who has an income of $56 million a day hardly needs defending and Palmer is a total wanker.


----------



## Miss Hale (11 June 2012)

I caught about half an episode of Micallef the other night and thought it was quite funny.  Years ago he did a show about a Law firm that I thought was brilliant (anyone else remember that?).

I don't actually watch Q&A anymore.  I don't know anyone much who does.  I have a very left leaning family member who told me he doesn't watch it either as he thinks it's totally superficial and popularist.


----------



## Miss Hale (13 June 2012)

Did anyone watch 4 Corners the other night?  It was about the EU and all its problems.  I basically came away with the impression that no matter which way you look at it Europe is stuffed (can I use that word?  ).  Also very annoyed to find that to allow in countries that wouldn't otherwise have qualified either (a) the county in question cooked the books to meet the criteria, or (b) the rules were bent to allow them in anyway .

Did anyone else watch it?  What do you think? (or do you not care?)


----------



## MrBurns (13 June 2012)

Miss Hale said:


> Did anyone watch 4 Corners the other night?  It was about the EU and all its problems.  I basically came away with the impression that no matter which way you look at it Europe is stuffed (can I use that word?  ).  Also very annoyed to find that to allow in countries that wouldn't otherwise have qualified either (a) the county in question cooked the books to meet the criteria, or (b) the rules were bent to allow them in anyway .
> 
> Did anyone else watch it?  What do you think? (or do you not care?)




Saw a bit of it Miss Hale, I agree that Europe's in big trouble and I dont see how bailing anyone out will fix it, bailing them out with what ? how do they pay that back ? 
It's like waiting for the kettle to boil, it wont get better and it wont collapse...yet...... at least if it did we'd see where we stand and go on from there.


----------



## Julia (13 June 2012)

Miss Hale said:


> Did anyone watch 4 Corners the other night?  It was about the EU and all its problems.  I basically came away with the impression that no matter which way you look at it Europe is stuffed (can I use that word?  ).  Also very annoyed to find that to allow in countries that wouldn't otherwise have qualified either (a) the county in question cooked the books to meet the criteria, or (b) the rules were bent to allow them in anyway .
> 
> Did anyone else watch it?  What do you think? (or do you not care?)




I saw most of it (referred to it a couple of days ago in another thread.)  I'd echo your conclusion above.
What bewilders me is the way there is much jubilation, rejoicing and rising of markets every time they kick the can down the road a bit more, viz most recently Spain's banks' bailout.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (13 June 2012)

An apology for a very heinous allegation against Scott Morrison by Stephen Long on "The Drum" is about to be made by the ABC.

From the Australian.




> FEDERAL opposition immigration spokesman Scott Morrison said the ABC would tonight broadcast an apology to him over a comment made during Monday's edition of current affairs talkshow The Drum.
> 
> The comment was made by ABC economics correspondent Stephen Long, who described Mr Morrison as being "willing to pander and manipulate that level of prejudice in what is essentially a racist manner".
> 
> ...






> Stephen Long is a senior reporter at the ABC, appearing on radio progrmas including AM, PM and The World Today and ABC TV's Four Corners, Lateline and Lateline Business.




If this is what the Senior Reporters at the ABC think, what are the lesser lights and appartchiks broadcasting throughout the nation.

He should be suspended or fined.

gg


----------



## MrBurns (3 September 2012)

ABC headlines - 

Gillard to outline school funding shake-up  - who cares

Inflation posts biggest rise in 17 months - up go interest rates 

Home prices flatline in August -  thats nothing wait till rates go up

http://www.abc.net.au/news/


----------



## Tisme (7 January 2016)

Anyone have the misfortune to watch Rage this morning at about 1.30am and witness the latest in violent depravity that is passed off as music video?

I'm wondering how the two PC etiquette policemen who front the morning show can reconcile their domestic anti violence message while being a party to the schlock horror videos that they broadcast to the population of holiday youngsters who stay up past their bedtimes for the very reason of seeing the debased filth.

King hit coward punches are nothing compared to these vids, full on knife wounds, snatch, bullet hits, blood and gore etc

It's in Series 2016 Ep 3 for those who have access.


----------



## SirRumpole (7 January 2016)

Tisme said:


> Anyone have the misfortune to watch Rage this morning at about 1.30am and witness the latest in violent depravity that is passed off as music video?
> 
> I'm wondering how the two PC etiquette policemen who front the morning show can reconcile their domestic anti violence message while being a party to the schlock horror videos that they broadcast to the population of holiday youngsters who stay up past their bedtimes for the very reason of seeing the debased filth.
> 
> ...




Are you a middle aged punk rocker ?



I never watch that stuff. Imo Rage is a waste of air time.


----------



## Tisme (8 January 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> Are you a middle aged punk rocker ?
> 
> 
> 
> I never watch that stuff. Imo Rage is a waste of air time.




I think I'm a little beyond middle aged. On this occasion it was either Rage or those infuriating infomercials. I found myself contrasting the early pop shows like Kommotion and The Go!! Show (who could forget Molly Meldrum miming Winchester Cathedral and Lady Godiva ).


----------



## Tisme (18 April 2016)

As usual the ABC morning news gives itself over to Soccer reviews and gives scant footage to AFL (and NRL),

Perhaps our home grown uncouth local footy is too working class for the cerebral pointy heads who run the show? Ticky touchwood sports like soccer, netball, hockey, all preferable to those of the cultivated class?


----------



## SirRumpole (18 April 2016)

The ABC is becoming more trivialised.

The big stories today seem to be one drug ridden rock "star" replacing another one in a particular band, and the ongoing rubbish about Depp and his dogs.

Talk about irrelevance.


----------



## dutchie (18 April 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> The ABC is becoming more trivialised.
> 
> The big stories today seem to be one drug ridden rock "star" replacing another one in a particular band, and the ongoing rubbish about Depp and his dogs.
> 
> Talk about irrelevance.




ABC, Sunrise (7) and Today (9) absolute crap.


----------



## Tisme (18 May 2016)

At last I know why the ABC insists on pushing soccer themes during the morning news ... the opinionated journo/sports presenter (PK) has his son in soccer.


----------



## dutchie (18 May 2016)

ABC reporter at Geelong Mosque Fire (an old church)

"The church, that you can see behind me, _was completely destroyed_"

*brick walls still erect behind reporters back

Dopey reporter.


----------



## SirRumpole (18 May 2016)

dutchie said:


> ABC reporter at Geelong Mosque Fire (an old church)
> 
> "The church, that you can see behind me, _was completely destroyed_"
> 
> ...




Maybe they need to put some of their own reporters through Fact Check.


----------



## dutchie (19 May 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> Maybe they need to put some of their own reporters through Fact Check.




Good idea.


----------



## Tisme (15 July 2016)

Leigh happy

http://www.canberratimes.com.au/act...f-canberras-favourite-tv-20160715-gq6doj.html


----------



## SirRumpole (15 July 2016)

Tisme said:


> Leigh happy
> 
> http://www.canberratimes.com.au/act...f-canberras-favourite-tv-20160715-gq6doj.html




Apart from News24, Four Corners , Q&A, Lateline, 7:30, the ABC Is as bad as the rest.


----------



## pixel (15 July 2016)

Tisme said:


> Leigh happy
> 
> http://www.canberratimes.com.au/act...f-canberras-favourite-tv-20160715-gq6doj.html




Just goes to show, Canberra residents prefer intelligent reports and witty shows over the bland commercial imports from America and Bogan rubbish shown on other channels.
Begs the question, why doesn't that intelligence and flexibility of mind rub off on the mob sitting around Malcolm in the Middle?


----------



## Logique (15 July 2016)

Firstly, Canberra people aren't normal. Yes this is an outrageous generalization, but I've lived in Canberra.

Secondly, Leigh Sales is fine by me, she epitomizes what is best about the ABC.

Thirdly, the cleaners still need to be put through the ABC, to bring it back to the Centre.


----------



## SirRumpole (15 July 2016)

Logique said:


> Firstly, Canberra people aren't normal. Yes this is an outrageous generalization, but I've lived in Canberra.
> 
> Secondly, Leigh Sales is fine by me, she epitomizes what is best about the ABC.
> 
> Thirdly, the cleaners still need to be put through the ABC, to bring it back to the Centre.




I think they are at the centre, probably a bit to the Right. They went beserk in the week before the election trumpeting Jennifer Westacott and her pleas for business and the Liberal Party.


----------



## Tisme (12 April 2017)

Admittedly this isn't up to he same standards as say Sky or Newscorp Bolt Inc, but it is still a wonderful piece and awe inspiring form last night:

*Creatives: Roger Swainston*

*http://iview.abc.net.au/programs/creatives-roger-swainston/AC1522W001S00*


----------



## Tisme (23 August 2017)

Recycled Countdown coming back for 13 weeks

http://www.noise11.com/news/abc-to-run-countdown-classic-in-the-shows-original-timeslot-20170822


----------



## PZ99 (23 August 2017)

Nice one. I think it'll do well when people remember how much better the music was back then.


----------



## basilio (21 May 2021)

One of the highlights of the ABC is their Fact Check reporting. Essentially picking up on the latest media creations by anti vaxxers and so forth. (I wonder why News Ltd don't have a regular Fact Check column ?)

Apparently there is another swathe of  creativity swarming through Facebook on the  COVID vaccine front.









						'Not appropriate': Experts debunk link between Nuremberg Code and COVID-19
					

In this week's CoronaCheck, we dismiss suggestions that 2021 will see a round of pandemic-related trials for "crimes against humanity" and we look into claims about the magnetic qualities of microchips in vaccines.




					www.abc.net.au


----------

